# 4 Pines Indian Pale Ale



## ben nurflus (18/4/19)

Hi,
I'm desperately looking for a clone (or something as close as possible) to the 4 Pines Indian Summer Ale, preferably all grain.
Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RobinW (19/4/19)

I've been brewing this as 4Pines but it's not as close as I'd like to be honest.
Tastes ok but it needs to mellow in the keg for a week before you tap it.
Ignore any volumes. I design 40L batches then reduce them to 32L to cube them.

http://starshed.net/HomeBrew/4Pines-PA.pdf

Sorry just realised your after the IPA. Mine is supposed to be a PA clone.


----------



## ben nurflus (20/4/19)

RobinW said:


> I've been brewing this as 4Pines but it's not as close as I'd like to be honest.
> Tastes ok but it needs to mellow in the keg for a week before you tap it.
> Ignore any volumes. I design 40L batches then reduce them to 32L to cube them.
> http://starshed.net/HomeBrew/4Pines-PA.pdf
> ...



All.good mate, thanks for replying anyway


----------

